# Upfront Fare Scam Gotta Go



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

The drivers drive this business. The upfront fare overcharges have got to go! Want more revenue? Raise the rates, Uber - you ****ing greedy-ass company shithole.


----------



## LevelX (Aug 7, 2015)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> Want more revenue? Raise the rates, Uber - you &%[email protected]!*ing greedy-ass company shithole.


They did raise them! You just didn't get a 'cut' of them..... Its basically what overcharged upfront fares have become. A rate rise to Uber, but drivers left behind on the old rates!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Would you still be in business without the Uber app?

Youre replaceable. Someone stated theres a million new eligible drivers entering the pool every year. You (in most markets) only have two choices: Uber and Lyft and in some markets, Lyft is not very viable or popular. 

If you dont need uber as much as you think Uber needs you, then whats stopping you from providing transporation services and keep 100% of the profit?


----------



## LevelX (Aug 7, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Would you still be in business without the Uber app?


Your reply sounds like you support Uber 'stealing' money off drivers by skimming from the top.

Remember when Uber first started.... It was just connecting drivers with riders, for a % fee of the trip. Now its a scum company that is stealing dollars left right and center from drivers!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

LevelX said:


> Your reply sounds like you support Uber 'stealing' money off drivers by skimming from the top.
> 
> Remember when Uber first started.... It was just connecting drivers with riders, for a % fee of the trip. Now its a scum company that is stealing dollars left right and center from drivers!


That doesn't answer my question. Both parties are needed for either party to make money. Unfortunately, there's enough desperate drivers who will continue to drive at miserable rates meanwhile many drivers, in many markets have no option but Uber.

So the OP's illusion that Uber needs us more than we need them is ridiculous. If that were the case, there'd be dozens or hundreds of competitors to pop up to grab that market share, but surprisingly it has been very quiet. With all this Uber hate, why has no one been able to penetrate the market with their own competitive system?

My NYC forumers can chime in and let us know how Juno is doing in NYC?

Your rates haven't changed since December 2015. They aren't skimming off the top, they are paying you what you agreed to receive as of December 2015. They saw it fit to charge riders more. As much as I'd like to get a part of that, I can't force them to. All i can do is take my services and time elsewhere if I don't agree with the payment terms. Whining about it won't change that. If drivers were less desperate, Uber may actually be forced to change that policy.

Until then, they can set their pricing structure however they see fit and you'll continue to drive for them. Until that changes as a whole, Uber will not change.


----------



## LevelX (Aug 7, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Until then, they can set their pricing structure however they see fit and you'll continue to drive for them. Until that changes as a whole, Uber will not change.


You clearly haven't been following Uber long enough or driven long enough to know, Uber has changed!

Uber use to be a flat % commission charge on the TOTAL fare. So if the rider got charged more, the drive seen more and uber got more too.

Now Uber changed the agreement, drivers are on fixed fare rates, and uber charges what they can to the rider, keeping differenceeance and then pocketing the % commission on what the driver gets.

$10 fare charged to rider
$7 paid to driver @ 25%
$3 'missing' Uber pockets.

Driver gets $5.25, while Uber keeps $4.75.

Now is that a 'fair' system! As uber has now increased its 'commission' to 47.5%!!!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

LevelX said:


> You clearly haven't been following Uber long enough or driven long enough to know, Uber has changed!
> 
> Uber use to be a flat % commission charge on the TOTAL fare. So if the rider got charged more, the drive seen more and uber got more too.
> 
> ...


I know exactly what it used to be. I've actually read my contract when I was given it. I also read the may 2017 addendum as it was given to me.

As of December 2015, Uber did not charge any percentage of the total fare. That is incorrect and just shows that you either didn't read your contract or you did not understand you contract. Uber took a percentage of your city rate table, meaning the base fare, distance and time rate set for your market. They never said they took a percentage of the total fare. Total Fare, Pax Charge, nothing with that terminology is in the contract from December 2015.

You are inventing and defining a term that is not located in the contract you agreed to.

Regardless of what it used to be, that doesn't change the facts of my statement.

Uber owns the app software and can change the terms for it's used at any time. Whether one would consider it wrong or right, fair or not, greedy or business as usual is up to you.


----------



## LevelX (Aug 7, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> As of December 2015, Uber did not charge any percentage of the total fare


UberX has been around longer than this



steveK2016 said:


> Regardless of what it used to be, that doesn't change the facts of my statement.


Yeah true, doesn't change the fact that you encourage scum like Uber to steal from drivers. Encourged and let them change the 'rules' on drivers without a choice, so they can increase their profits while drivers barely break even.



steveK2016 said:


> You are inventing and defining a term that is not located in the contract you agreed to.


Far from it. I'm 'remembering' the terms of how it use to be, before UberPool and fixed price fares. Its cute you think we 'drivers' get a choice to agree to the contract. There is no negotiation to the terms.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

LevelX said:


> UberX has been around longer than this
> 
> Yeah true, doesn't change the fact that you encourage scum like Uber to steal from drivers. Encourged and let them change the 'rules' on drivers without a choice, so they can increase their profits while drivers barely break even.
> 
> Far from it. I'm 'remembering' the terms of how it use to be, before UberPool and fixed price fares. Its cute you think we 'drivers' get a choice to agree to the contract. There is no negotiation to the terms.


Please send me the contract pruor to December 2015. No one seems to keep contracts these days.

You do have a choice. Either accept and drive or don't and move on.


----------



## LevelX (Aug 7, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> You do have a choice. Either accept and drive or don't and move on.


Not really a 'choice' is it. Rock up to work one day, and get a "Hey accept these terms, oh we're going to pay you less too, oh don't like it. You're unemployed"

Great way to do business isn't it and treat your 'partners'


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

LevelX said:


> Yeah true, doesn't change the fact that you encourage scum like Uber to steal from drivers. Encourged and let them change the 'rules' on drivers without a choice, so they can increase their profits while drivers barely break even.


The only encouragement Uber needs to keep rates to drivers low are drivers willing to drive at low rates. If one truly believes the rate to the drivers is too low, stop driving. I stopped driving when rates were $1.10/mile due to too low of a rate. I keep waiting for other drivers to see the light and stop driving too. Unfortunately, even more are driving and Uber has lowered the rate again.

Drivers do have options and those options will effect Uber. If there continues to be an adequate supply of drivers, rates will not go up. If Uber needs drivers, rates will go up, along with increased competition for riders among drivers. The short term solution is STOP DRIVING! The long term solution is for drivers to have more options. A better overall economy will create more options. More tnc's will create more options. Fewer regulations will create more options.


----------



## LevelX (Aug 7, 2015)

bsliv said:


> I stopped driving


Easy to say if you have other options available to you. Again, scum company taking advantage of the less fortunate, who have limited choices.

Standing by and blaming the drivers for the problem by continuing to drive and not the company that created the issue or lowered their rates over and over, without any driver input.

First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out-
Because I was not a Socialist.

Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out-
Because I was not a Trade Unionist.

Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out-
Because I was not a Jew.

Then they came for me-and there was no one left to speak for me.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

LevelX said:


> Easy to say if you have other options available to you. Again, scum company taking advantage of the less fortunate, who have limited choices.
> 
> Standing by and blaming the drivers for the problem by continuing to drive and not the company that created the issue or lowered their rates over and over, without any driver input.
> 
> ...


The job of a business is to maximize profit (maximize income and minimize costs). Is Uber doing too good of a job? Shouldn't we all try to do the same?

Uber is exploiting drivers the same way I exploit Walmart for their low prices. If someone offers a service or product at a certain price, don't be surprised if someone buys that service or product at that price. Price yourself too high and your competition will get the contract. Price yourself too low and lose profit. I can't compete with people who price themselves too low so they get the contract (ride).

Drivers are a cost to Uber as gasoline is a cost to drivers. Would a driver listen to a gas station complain about not getting more than they're asking? What if the gas station raised their prices to above market rates? What if the gas station colluded with other gas stations to fix their price?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

LevelX said:


> Yeah true, doesn't change the fact that you encourage scum like Uber to steal from drivers. Encourged and let them change the 'rules' on drivers without a choice, so they can increase their profits while drivers barely break even.


Do you still drive for Uber? Actions speak louder than words. Who's encouraging Uber to set the terms? Driver's maybe.


----------



## LevelX (Aug 7, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> Do you still drive for Uber?


Hell no. Not anymore. Once they pulled this crap of skimming off the top, I was out of there at my first chance. All my documents have expired now. So won't be going back!

Sadly for others, some don't have other chances and are locked in to this hell of a company.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

LevelX said:


> Not really a 'choice' is it. Rock up to work one day, and get a "Hey accept these terms, oh we're going to pay you less too, oh don't like it. You're unemployed"
> 
> Great way to do business isn't it and treat your 'partners'


They didn't actually pay you less though.... they just aren't paying you more.


LevelX said:


> Easy to say if you have other options available to you. Again, scum company taking advantage of the less fortunate, who have limited choices.
> 
> Standing by and blaming the drivers for the problem by continuing to drive and not the company that created the issue or lowered their rates over and over, without any driver input.
> 
> ...


That quote has never been taken so far out of context in the history of the internet.

Congratulations!

It's not Uber's fault if you have limited or no marketable skills.


----------



## LevelX (Aug 7, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> They didn't actually pay you less though.... they just aren't paying you more.


No they are paying you less!

Yesterday is was say $1/mile, today its $0.60/mile.



steveK2016 said:


> It's not Uber's fault if you have limited or no marketable skills.


Far from it! I don't drive anymore, due to the company being scum. It was only a stop gap for me to fill in some time.



steveK2016 said:


> That quote has never been taken so far out of context in the history of the internet.


haha sure sure. You keep driving, you keep letting uber treating you like crap, don't come crying to me on the next rate cut!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

LevelX said:


> No they are paying you less!
> 
> Yesterday is was say $1/mile, today its $0.60/mile.
> 
> ...


I checked the app yesterday, still the same rate as it was the day before and the same it was last week, same as it was a year ago.

I don't drive either, lol.


----------



## LevelX (Aug 7, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I checked the app yesterday, still the same rate as it was the day before and the same it was last week, same as it was a year ago.


oh so funny..... slow clap for you


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

still the same rate for over 1 1/2 years in most areas, the only difference is when they changed how we saw how we got paid per mile and min. My $1.90 a mile rate when to $1.368 a mile cuz they already "took their commission" . I was getting paid the same a year ago as i am now. However the rates took a big drop near the end of 2015 and a HUGE drop in the beginning of 2016 for their winter rates! when it did go back up it wasn't as much. we are still getting robbed IMO


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

bsliv said:


> The only encouragement Uber needs to keep rates to drivers low are drivers willing to drive at low rates. If one truly believes the rate to the drivers is too low, stop driving. I stopped driving when rates were $1.10/mile due to too low of a rate. I keep waiting for other drivers to see the light and stop driving too. Unfortunately, even more are driving and Uber has lowered the rate again.
> 
> Drivers do have options and those options will effect Uber. If there continues to be an adequate supply of drivers, rates will not go up. If Uber needs drivers, rates will go up, along with increased competition for riders among drivers. The short term solution is STOP DRIVING! The long term solution is for drivers to have more options. A better overall economy will create more options. More tnc's will create more options. Fewer regulations will create more options.


Driver's hold the key to uber making money, I also stopped driving when the tos changed and uber can pay drivers less and less and charge passengers what ever they please, I choose not to drive for low rates.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

Uber is NOT profitable, so it's hard to call them greedy. Also, I rarely pick up pool pax but In October I picked up about 6 of them and if I look at the Fare Details, if they can be believed, then Uber LOT money on almost every UberPool ride I did!


----------

